# pets as you have never seen them



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have a browse through this photographer's images of pets - you may never look at your pet the same again - for dog lovers I recommend the "Shake" gallery :grin:

Galleries | Carli Davidson Photography


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! The shaking shots are funny!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't remember the program, but I do remember seeing a BBC-TV documentary about pets, with slo-mo video of dogs shaking themselves dry, it was fascinating to see. Wonderful pics there Zulu :grin:


----------

